
In Italian town of 3k, 50-75% of Covid-19 cases are asymptomatic but contagious - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://www.reddit.com/r/Coronavirus/comments/fjuj24/5075_of_covid19_cases_are_completely_asymptomatic/
======
robocat
But what percentage are pre-symptomatic? If cases are doubling every 5 days,
and it takes 5 days for symptoms to show, might that explain result?

However the Italian study appears to agree with this preprint about another
complete population study:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.05.20031773v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.05.20031773v2.full.pdf)

That paper shows that the effect is age related: People over ~50 have a ~50%
chance of being asymptomatic, under 50 years is ~10% asymptomatic.

------
simonsarris
Doesn't this suggest the number of cases in Italy or the US is probably in the
hundreds of thousands, or millions?

